# Audi A3 2.0T FSI BPY Crank with no start.



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

So let me start this with some pre-info, About 300 miles before my current issue started happening I suffered a cam follower failure (FSI Problems ) anywho, I had to PCS to my next base (300 mile drive) that day so i had to get it fixed, luckily i had my stop HPFP so i went to the VW dealer and got a new cam follower and threw my old pump back on, drove 300 miles and literally a few hours after i got to my new base i was driving around and in second gear the motor stalled, no throttle nothing, i pulled over and it would crank but wouldnt start. I got it towed back on base.

The only fault i had was a p0321 (Crank shaft position sensor) which is common to throw after cranking without starting for a long time. (code will only pop up after cranking for awhile without starting).

Well i went to autozone and luckily they had a crankshaft position sensor for my car so i spent 110$ and installed it. Same thing, wont start.

I've done a compression test and i do have compression on all 4 cylinders ( 150ish PSI )
I pulled the timing chain cover off to see if maybe the chain had snapped or lost tension, but it was fine. Timing belt has tension and is good (just replaced it 10K miles ago)
Both cams are cranking with the motor.

I just today installed yet another fuel pump just for kicks (it was 30$) and still same thing (although im also fighting a dead battery)
(VAGCOM is reading that i have proper fuel pressure in the rail.)

also might be good to note that every crank of the motor i hear almost like a backfire in the exhaust
Any help is appreciated.


```
Saturday,24,February,2018,18:10:51:34933
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 17.8.1.0 (x64)
Data version: 20171130 DS276.6
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   License Plate: BEFORE
Mileage: 226700km-140864mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72 77
         

VIN: WAUHF78P87A091838   Mileage: 226700km-140864miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels:. 06F-907-115-AXX.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 P    HW: 8P0 907 115 B
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0010  
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: AUX7Z0F9FN20E1
   Coding: 0103010A18070160
   Shop #: WSC 03134 067 57207
   VCID: 3FA3B5F56EF5C9BEA8-806A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC    HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
   Component: ESP FRONT MK60      0101  
   Revision: 00H11001    
   Coding: 0021122
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 73CB29C5123D5DDE9C-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 AD    HW: 8P0 820 043 AD
   Component: KlimavollautomatH19 0360  
   Revision: 112073      Serial number: 8P0820043AD   
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 6EFD38B1791F703673-803A

1 Fault Found:
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
            008 - Implausible Signal
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 247
                    Mileage: 226700 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.02.18
                    Time: 00:05:23

             Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels:. 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F    HW: 8P0 907 279 F
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H43 1201  
   Revision: 00H43000    Serial number: 00000006283303
   Coding: F38C5F81C014100000181800180000000028EE175A1500
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 08192
   VCID: 40A1B609130BB646D1-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P1 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU350   H01 0130  
   Coding: 00062736
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A  Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
   Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090  
   Coding: 00150573
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 F    HW: 8E0 035 593 F
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H03 0120  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7F1042294
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2C79F2B98F8342261D-8078

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 90
                    Mileage: 214741 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.05.22
                    Time: 16:18:07


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A    HW: 8P0 959 655 A
   Component:    Airbag 9.41  H12 3890  
   Revision: 91H12389    Serial number: 0035W0G02WX.  
   Coding: 0032605
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 40A1B609130BB646D1-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P0 910 339 
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0020

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 3C78M         

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000100000000000ÿ† 63

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ† 6332DRB404088C31Jÿ† 63

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 88C31Jÿ† 6342DRB4040908A0Fÿ† 63

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 908A0Fÿ† 63528RB401BAA6EA%ÿ† 63

   Subsystem 7 - Serial number: AA6EA%ÿ† 63628RB401B6DCAF6ÿ† 63

   Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 6DCAF6ÿ† 63729RB401B83BDB+ÿ† 63

   Subsystem 9 - Serial number: 83BDB+ÿ† 63829RB4007E79E0Zÿ

   Subsystem 10 - Serial number: E79E0Zÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0004042
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41A7B30D1801BF4EDE-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: 2249F003003839
   Coding: 0036203
   Shop #: WSC 12345 067 57207
   VCID: 3D5FCFFD64F9DBAEBA-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H07 0062  
   Revision:   H07 01    Serial number: 030608F2001252
   Coding: E9817F064007022102
   Shop #: WSC 06314 321 54231
   VCID: 354FD7DD5CC903EE72-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 H    HW: 8P0 920 981 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0570  
   Revision: D0H19003    Serial number: AUX7Z0F9FN20E1
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3D5FCFFD64F9DBAEBA-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 334BE9C552BD1DDE5C-8066

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 32
                    Mileage: 226699 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.02.12
                    Time: 19:57:25

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 10.60 V
                    Mileage: 226700 km
                    Count: 1802
                    Clock: 05:09

00856 - Radio Antenna 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 32
                    Mileage: 226699 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.02.11
                    Time: 12:31:12

             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 226690 km
                    Count: 1102
                    Clock: 12:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 801 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 40A1B609130BB646D1-8014

1 Fault Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-144-G2V3.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.079 H07 1806  
   Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
   VCID: 3449EAD957B31AE645-8060

2 Faults Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
            000 -  - 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 226680 km
                    Temperature: 13.0°C
                    Voltage: 11.50 V
                    Voltage: 11.30 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 433 D
   Component: 02 KSG          H04 0050  
   Coding: 9AC003002D2C850FC88F047300
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 12345
   VCID: 3D5FCFFD64F9DBAEBA-8068

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

4 Faults Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
            000 -  - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 802 H
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0090  
   Coding: 0001209
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41A7B30D1801BF4EDE-8014

1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range        Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
   Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F    HW: 4F0 907 357 F
   Component: AFS 1           H01 0020  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 29770BAD8071570EE6-807C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Modul links H03 0020

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
   Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH03 0020

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 40
                    Mileage: 226696 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.01.27
                    Time: 14:27:15

01314 - Engine Control Module 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 32
                    Mileage: 226696 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.01.28
                    Time: 13:00:41


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 G    HW: 8P0 035 192 G
   Component: RNS-E US        H72 0260  
   Revision:      03S    Serial number: AUZBZ7F2372180
   Coding: 0209677
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 334BE9C552BD1DDE5C-8066

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 32
                    Mileage: 226699 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.02.12
                    Time: 19:57:25

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 10.70 V
                    Mileage: 226700 km
                    Count: 1802
                    Clock: 05:10

00856 - Radio Antenna 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 32
                    Mileage: 226699 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2018.02.11
                    Time: 12:31:12

             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 226690 km
                    Count: 1102
                    Clock: 12:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 801 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 40A1B609130BB646D1-8014

1 Fault Found:
01813 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Left (J388) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
   Part No: 8P4 959 802 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         020 0070  
   Coding: 0001176
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 41A7B30D1801BF4EDE-8014

1 Fault Found:
01814 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Rear Right (J389) 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 J    HW: 8P0 862 335 J
   Component: DSE_255x BT     H26 0290  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005010936
   Coding: 0011477
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 3D5FCFFD64F9DBAEBA-8068

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 188176 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2016.03.08
                    Time: 08:14:50


End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:21)--------------------------
```


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Log into 01 engine, select measuring blocks choose 001 and watch RPM.
Crank motor for a straight 30 seconds do you see cranking rpm's of 500 or so?
This what the ECU see's from RPM sensor it's called (you called it a crankshaft sensor). Germans call it RPM sensor.

I would never use a after market sensor!!! And never a Auto Zone one.

But if you see cranking RPM then it's working but crank awhile the ECU will not pick it up till long crank.

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I forgot to mention that in the post, I do see cranking rpms in VAGCOM aswhile as on the tac. Cranks around 200 rpm

Yeah I know AutoZone crank sensors prolly aren't the best but I was in a pinch and there was no dealer within 2 hours of me :/

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Really don't have an answer for you.
The backfire with no codes is strange! Back fire points to timing.
Timing most of the time you set a cam shaft sensor code and rpm sensor correlation code?
Compression at 150 is low but enough to run.
You say VCDS shows fuel pressure.
Just makes no sense for you to have a no start with no codes.

You need fuel, spark and compression to start or at least try to start.

What you explained and how it acted sounds just like a RPM sensor! Driving it stalled and you had the RPM code.
You are right if you crank the hell out of it with no start it will set the RPM sensor code again. See that happen before and and it was a fuel problem so RPM will set when good from just cranking.
You seeing 200 cranking RPM tells you the ECU see's the engine cranking!

Log into ECU KOEO (key on engine off) and do the output tests. This will turn stuff on and off do the injectors click? It should also run the in tank fuel pump so try to hear it.
A lot of times you only get 1 shot at output tests then it won't do them again till you wait and turn key off and on a few times. Can't do output tests quickly back to back. Don't know why?

Only thing I can tell you is another dealer RPM sensor. I know you see cranking RPM's but AZ is the worst for this part!
You stall and code said RPM sensor. I have seen new one bad right out of the box 20 times! Real strange that you see it work but I have been burned too many times on them that I will not buy them!
Real Bosch (not china from the net) or dealer only! Lots of china Bosch looking clones on the net. So don't go cheap!

If the car was here first thing I'd do is another rpm sensor.

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

That's kind of what I was thinking, I don't understand this problem... Usually there's a code or something to go off of but with this I just don't, 

I think I'll take your recommendation and try another crank sensors, this time I'll order it from a dealer .

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well update, i decided to run out and scan the car real quick, and to my suprise i had a new code?

17072/P0688/001672 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271): Open Circuit

Wonder if its related somehow? I checked all the fuses everywhere and none are blown, most of what i could google was on the 1.8t and they all had coilpack wires shorting, i inspected mine and they all look good.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Another update finally got another buddy to help jump and crank while i checked spark and i do have spark! 

I checked base timing for real this time and it is lined up perfect. 

Checked voltage at fuse 23 and it has a constant 12v (key off)
then i checked fuse 28 and had no voltage with key off but with ignition on i got 12v so the J271 relay is clicking and working.

still somewhat clueless, if it has compression, spark, timing, and fuel pressure what else could it be other than a crank position sensor or the ECU especially if its not throwing any code other than the p0321?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Have to be quick but if RPM was bad you would have no spark. RPM has to be good.

Out out test do injectors click?

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Have to be quick but if RPM was bad you would have no spark. RPM has to be good.
> 
> Out out test do injectors click?
> 
> Good Luck


Hmmm actually I remember trying to go into output tests for the injectors and it said unavailable or something of that sorts, I'll look into this more in depth, do you think maybe I have another bad ECU? I had water damage in it and I had to get it swapped out. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure on direct injection engine if output test does the injectors or not? It should they do fire electrically.
Are all output tests unavailable or just injectors? Can you output test any other things? Output test test a few things not just injectors.
I told you in first post mentioning output test that once you run them VCDS will not run them a second time back to back. I have no idea why?
Sounds like you can't get them to run the first time.

You have compression!
You have spark!
You need fuel and even if it doesn't start it should try to start or act like it wants to start.

Get a can of carb cleaner pop the air filter while some one cranks the engine spray the carb cleaner into engine air hose.
This is manually giving it gas to burn but don't go nuts! 3 or 4 second shots is all that's needed. 
You could have not enough fuel and car cleaner will give you more.
It also could be flooded too much fuel also.

Direct injection are known for sticky injectors and flooding the engine with fuel.

If ECU was bad for water most likely you would not have communication or a code or no spark? But you can even see data with the scan tool so I say no on ECU being bad.

Output tests is key on engine off no cranking. KOEO
Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Not sure on direct injection engine if output test does the injectors or not? It should they do fire electrically.
> Are all output tests unavailable or just injectors? Can you output test any other things? Output test test a few things not just injectors.
> I told you in first post mentioning output test that once you run them VCDS will not run them a second time back to back. I have no idea why?
> Sounds like you can't get them to run the first time.
> ...


Currently at work when I get off in a few hours I will plug in the Vcds and see what's up with the output tests again to give more specific details. 

I actually bought a can of starting spray that I totally forgot about so I'll also give that a shot today. 
I agree with the concensous on the ECU I would thing it'd have no comms if it was bad.

I doubt the injectors themselves are bad considering how it was running fine then all of a sudden nothing? 
I should note sometimes when cranking it'll almost fire on then stall out and I have to pull the key out and try again.

Thank you so much for the help btw I'll update the thread when I get off work.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Starting fluid stronger then carb cleaner use less.

Try Battery VooDoo
https://humblemechanic.com/reboot-car-battery-voodoo/

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well with vagcom I can run an output test on say the N276 valve (stays on doesn't alternate, is this normal?) Then if I try to output test an injector it gives me that error, refused by control module 7f 22 22.

Haven't have a chance to test the starting spray theory I'm waiting on a friend from to (battery is dead again and needs a jump)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well tried the starting fluid, it wouldn't run but it was definitely firing and when I had the hole I was spraying into (in short bursts as he cranked) it ran at 1000 rpm for a split second than backfired and blew my eardrum .
So it's definitely fuel related,

Anyways so we know it's sparking, and it almost sounds like one injector is trying, I took a video of what it looks/sounds like while trying to start,

Edit:I did also try connecting the battery terminals to discharge the entire system and had them shorted for about 5-10 mins

https://youtu.be/eKaqCxB3Kco

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Read the bottom part.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16705/P0321/000801

I really have no idea? And I hate saying that! I take pride in myself knowing V.W. and Audi $hit.
I can not figure why no codes! I also don't like the back fire to hurt your ears! That's not good!
As for output tests I don't know if that's normal or not? 

You could join this forum for better advice but you have to be totally legit owner of VCDS and get verified before posting.
These people know their $hit but will be hard to follow some times. Jack will bust your balls! 
And the first thing they are going to tell you is dealer RPM sensor! and I still say that also.
They will also tell you strong battery with charger!

http://forums.ross-tech.com/forumdisplay.php?9-Car-Repair-Support

You can also try this for $40 but do it on your day off. Cause there are a **** load of things VCDS will do that I don't know!
I have only really worked on 20 2.0T motors go back to 1.8T and 2005 down I have seen a real lot. But not a real expert on 2.0T with direct injection.

https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/TS_Annual

When you do output tests are you selecting "Selective output tests"? That's what the pics has selected?
I never do that. That means I am selecting a certain test and it's hard to know what tests can be selected for every type of ECU.

I always do "sequential output tests" This way VCDS goes thru all output that the ECU has one at a time. No guessing VCDS does it.

I also have not done output test on a direct injection motor to actually know if they test injectors? Just never had the need to test injectors on direct injection yet.
I have done it a million times on regular electronic injecting each one when selected clicks enough to hear it.

Try output tests in "Sequential mode". And tell me what happens? 

Also how did the last ECU get damages by water? 
Where is your ECU located on car?
Where did the water come from? Rain or just wet connector?

Sorry I am not good enough yet on these 2.0T direct injection engine. There are like 3 or 4 different types too yours is the first generation with a timing belt.
As much as I hate to tell you this they are a POS. Sorry!

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Read the bottom part.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16705/P0321/000801
> 
> ...


Oh trust me I KNOW they are a POS :laugh:

but i did also try to do a sequential test, it went through everything else but no injectors. i can test the wiring to the CPS but i also thought that if it was going out i wouldnt get any spark?

I had an ECM (Located under neath the rain tray by the wipers.) that was cracked open and improperly re-sealed. water got in it and fried the board, when that happened though i wasnt able to communicate with the ECM at all.

I replaced it with a factory ECM that wasnt cracked open ever and had the IMMO reprogrammed and re-tuned it to apr stage2


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

If you know it's a POS then why make it worse by tuning the ECU? :screwy:

The compression is lower then it should be that worries me!
The back fire really worries me!

The fact there are no codes is really messed up!

I think you should try a new RPM sensor from dealer if that doesn't work sounds to me like engine took a dump.
But why no codes?


Also quick calling it a CPS that's English this is German it's RPM sensor. LOL

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> If you know it's a POS then why make it worse by tuning the ECU? :screwy:
> 
> The compression is lower then it should be that worries me!
> The back fire really worries me!
> ...


The compression being lower might just be due to an AutoZone rent a tool tester, they are known to read low.

I might try another engine speed sensor but I tested my old one and it read at 850 ohm so 🤷

I might check the wiring to the ECU soon when it stops raining, also I posted a thread on the Vcds forum.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll see you at the VCDS forum then.
Check your P.M. here on Vortex
Good Luck


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Jack told us: "Most stage 2 tunes out there are ignoring the misfire recognition in low rpm range, and which is monitored by g28 in addition they seem to also delete g40 calibrations so it will never report many DTC's."

So that's why no codes it's tuned!

With this now known and the back fire I say timing jumped.

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Jack told us: "Most stage 2 tunes out there are ignoring the misfire recognition in low rpm range, and which is monitored by g28 in addition they seem to also delete g40 calibrations so it will never report many DTC's."
> 
> So that's why no codes it's tuned!
> 
> ...


I'm totally with you there, however how do I have compression if the timing is off that bad?


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Give me time as I want to read up on your motor type.
we have been at this all day! LOL

I would usually run at this point because I am no fan on tunes!
Hard enough to fix these when they are as designed.
So I run for aftermarket kid ****. LOL

I can't run on you because your serving the USA!

Just want to read up. But with this POS motor I think it's gonna end bad. Sorry

BPY engine code right?

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Give me time as I want to read up on your motor type.
> we have been at this all day! LOL
> 
> I would usually run at this point because I am no fan on tunes!
> ...


That's correct BPY engine code, I hope it's nothing too crazy :/ I agree that the timing is off, Jack said that the pin on the cam adjuster will sometimes break cause the Cam's to still turn but not have the variable timing function, maybe I'll have to pull it apart again and check that out.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Min compression is 11.0 to 14.0 Bar 160 psi to 200 psi so you are below min spec.

You did belt and said it is still in time.

But what about the rear of head? https://www.shopdap.com/blog/2-0t-fsi-timing-chain-chain-adjuster-and-chain-tensioner-problems.html/

You can't tell if timing is out because your tune won't report the correlation between your crank shaft and your cam shaft. It ignores it because you tune would cause this code.

*I think* you need to follow this code *P0016 (Crank/ Cam position sensor correlation)* and if you didn't have the tune it would set.
You cranked and crank till it set the RPM code. This solve the mystery of why you don't have a code.

Believe it or not that's a big step knowing that! I would of sent days thinking about that!

The backfire told me timing without a code.

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

stan067 said:


> Min compression is 11.0 to 14.0 Bar 160 psi to 200 psi so you are below min spec.
> 
> You did belt and said it is still in time.
> 
> ...


I would agree, at this point I'd say it's timing related, also would make a lot more sense considering the recent cam follower failure.

And that makes sense, I did put the tune back into the factory settings however I'm guessing it's still blocking that code,

I did visually inspect the cam chain but maybe I need to look deeper like jack said at the cam adjuster and see if the Cam's are actually in time, how would I check if the Cam's are in time?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't hold me to this being correct.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7013321-A-quick-D-I-Y-Cam-Chain-and-Tensioner-*BPY-engines

Good Luck


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I pulled it all apart again, didn't see anything out of the ordinary, other than a piece of the failed HPFP stuck in one of the oil valleys in the head(see video link).
https://youtu.be/FGaAqM2r6Iw

Set the belt to the timing marks on both crank and cam and the Cam's look to be in time( can't tell for sure without the tool)

Cam adjuster checked out good it turns with the Cam's and everything.













































Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tzweelz (Nov 1, 2012)

How did this turn out? Timing off or something else. 
I am tearing mine apart now. Hoping the chain just skipped a tooth and its just timing related (after I get a new chain, tensioner, adjuster in there)


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

It was out of time.
unless you have the exact problem.

Start a new thread
Year
Make 
Model 
Auto scan with codes.


Good Luck


----------

